# Pink dots on lcd tv screen



## JETMAN968

Hi all,

I have a Samsung 52" lcd tv model LN-T5265F it is 18 months old and out of warranty.

When first turned on there are pink dots on the screen. If I turn the tv off then back on it goes away. 

Does anyone know how to repair this?

Thanks to anyone that can help.


----------



## merkidemis

I too get this problem. No picture, and its as if the TV is struggling to turn on.


----------



## JETMAN968

I replaced the power supply board and it fixed my problem, hope this helps.


----------



## merkidemis

Someone did the same over on Amazon. How much was it to do?


----------



## photogray

I'd like to know price as well


----------



## JETMAN968

BrandDescriptionPart NumberUnit PriceQuantityLine SubTotal
SamsungIP BOARD;SIP52,TULIPBN44-00150B$127.951$127.95
Sub Total:$127.95
Shipping/Handling:$0.00
Tax:$8.96
GRAND TOTAL:$136.91

From PartStore.com 1-866-925-PART (7278) 
Toll-free expert part help. Open late 7 days a week!

Very easy to replace the board, very much a diy project.


----------



## merkidemis

Awesome, thanks. I am confident in my DIY skills, so this shouldn't be a problem for me.


----------



## Hollywood2

JETMAN968 said:


> BrandDescriptionPart NumberUnit PriceQuantityLine SubTotal
> SamsungIP BOARD;SIP52,TULIPBN44-00150B$127.951$127.95
> Sub Total:$127.95
> Shipping/Handling:$0.00
> Tax:$8.96
> GRAND TOTAL:$136.91
> 
> From PartStore.com 1-866-925-PART (7278)
> Toll-free expert part help. Open late 7 days a week!
> 
> Very easy to replace the board, very much a diy project.


Thanks for posting this information, I'm having pink dots on my screen when I originally turn on the TV, and it takes the TV 8-10 times to power on after power recycling on its on for about 1 minute.

Does the part come with instructions as to how to install it so I can do it on my own. I'm pretty good with computers as I fix them and I think I can pull this off. But if the part comes with instructions or if anyone can send me some that would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## JETMAN968

Hollywood2 said:


> Thanks for posting this information, I'm having pink dots on my screen when I originally turn on the TV, and it takes the TV 8-10 times to power on after power recycling on its on for about 1 minute.
> 
> Does the part come with instructions as to how to install it so I can do it on my own. I'm pretty good with computers as I fix them and I think I can pull this off. But if the part comes with instructions or if anyone can send me some that would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Very easy to replace just unplug power and remove rear cover and replace the board. Everything is very simple one for one replacment.

Once you have the old board out you can check the capacitors for bulging. Thats what was wrong with mine, as with a lot of others. Also I kept my old board just in case.:normal:


----------

